# Problem starting truck?



## #1DEER 1-I

My S10 takes a delayed amount of time to start up in the mornings. Once it starts for the first time during the day it runs normal and starts fine, it's just that first start up time that takes some cranking to get it going. Its a 2003 with a 4.3 liter V6. It's not when it's cold really, because I can go 4-5 hours without starting it during the day and it starts find, it's just when it sits over night. What would be the problem?


----------



## nocturnalenemy

First guess would be the battery. I'd take it somewhere to have them test it.


----------



## Rspeters

Yep, agreed. Battery would be the first thing to check.


----------



## Huge29

By delay, do you mean it is slow turning over? Lots of batteries hit the crapper with the change in weather. I would be proactive in getting it tested before you are stranded somewhere, it will only get worse with cold.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

Well it starts with plenty of battery power when cranking it seems and I feel it has something to do with gas. It starts a little shaky for the first few seconds, then runs fine for the rest of the day.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Dear 1 eye, I've been telling you for almost a decade your truck is a piece of ****. Hope this helps.


----------



## chet

either the f%$#ing thing is broke or the broken thing is f#$%ed.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

This has been going on since about June so it's not the change in weather and it hasn't gotten any worse it's the same as when it began doing it. It's taken me to long to get to it but I just haven't had time.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

Could it be the coolant temp sensor?


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel

I'm guessing its operator error or the fact it's a Chevy


----------



## martymcfly73

What's the Ph of the coolant? This really messes things up.


----------



## Speeddmn

my money would be on the choke for the throttle body.


----------



## chet

Honestly, sounds like your fuel system is bleeding down when it sits. then it takes a few "moments" to build pressure back up enough to fire. Most likely culprit is leaky injectors, followed by the regulator. put a handful of sand in the gas tank, it will seal any leaks.


----------



## swbuckmaster

Is it cranking just fine but not starting. My car did this and it needed new spark plugs


----------



## DarKHorN

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Could it be the coolant temp sensor?


Yes, have you checked the PH of your antifreeze.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

Yes it cranks fine, and starts right away ever time except for the first start of the day.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

I haven't checked the PH of my antifreeze no


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

I have a good idea how to free up some time as well:grin:


----------



## 10yearquest

sounds like my old Cherokee (****box) "twostarts".
Cycle the key a couple times to prime the fuel system. If that works then you know your losing fuel pressure.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel

#1DEER 1-I said:


> I haven't checked the PH of my antifreeze no


Dude!! I would start there...it could be messing with your cold temp relay!! Mcfly is right! The coolent temp sensor could be so fouled up with the ph being off its not even funny!


----------



## martymcfly73

chet said:


> Honestly, sounds like your fuel system is bleeding down when it sits. then it takes a few "moments" to build pressure back up enough to fire. Most likely culprit is leaky injectors, followed by the regulator. put a handful of sand in the gas tank, it will seal any leaks.


Will this work in dodges as well?


----------



## Springville Shooter

Maybe it's a problem involving the head and the rear end?-------SS


----------



## DarKHorN

^^I see what you did there^^


----------



## huntnbum

Thanks Obama


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

Does anyone know where the coolant temp sensor is on this truck? It's not around the thermostat housing from what I can see.


----------



## DarKHorN

What did the PH test out at? 5-8 is acceptable, over 10 will eat your aluminum and [email protected]$k your sensors.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

I don't know darkhorn at the moment I have the coolant temp sensor and want to replace it, I'll check the PH when I have available supplies to do so. And what do you do if the PH is too high?


----------



## jayo

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Does anyone know where the coolant temp sensor is on this truck? It's not around the thermostat housing from what I can see.


Its at the end of the coolant temp sensor wires.


----------



## JuddCT

You really need to clean out the tail pipe on those vehicles. Sometimes they get really clogged up based upon what you put in them. Do that first then check the PH.


----------



## jayo

In case of a high PH, put 1 tsp of baking soda in the radiator. If its low, vinegar.


----------



## Poo Pie

One time I had a buddy who's PH was way out of whack in his crappy old dodge. It messed so much stuff up he couldn't even give that thing away. Couldn't even get it out to the desert to fill it full of holes. I wonder what ever happened to that old hilltard.


----------



## Slipknot

Hey 1 eye what happened to the Kitty lover website? I can't log in.


----------



## DarKHorN

Didn't the PH screw up the axles or something, I've forgotten.


----------



## chet

Hello kitty


----------



## Slipknot

I would follow Chet's advice. That dude is a genius.


----------



## Springville Shooter

Sometimes when the PH gets off, yeast will grow in the warm radiator fluid. This causes a funky egg smell to come from the tailpipe......especially when accelerating up steep, long hills. Haven't you ever noticed that before?-------SS


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel

PH is one of the most overlooked things on vehicles I think...if you think about it, your crazy not to check it once a year! Lots of issues from ph levels being out of whack, in fact I just replaced my heater core becuase of this! 

And with all these new sensors throughout the vehicles, things need to be balanced in order to have a well lubed machine!

I would probably get rid of the vehicle now if it is out of whack before you lose the motor, heater core, radiator, etc... Like poo is saying, bad enough, it can ruin the entire truck and all you will be left with is a set of Dana axles and a transmission...


----------



## DarKHorN

#1DEER 1-I said:


> I don't know darkhorn at the moment I have the coolant temp sensor and want to replace it, I'll check the PH when I have available supplies to do so. And what do you do if the PH is too high?


If the PH is high open up and suck the excess PH through the tailpipe. If the PH is low you need to add PH through the tail pipe. You can figure this one out.


----------



## Slipknot

Bad Kitty......


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

You can also check the ph level in the radiator, by checking the abrasion resistance in the tailpipe. You can do this by getting an abrasion tester from the local autoparts store. Or you can do a more primitive method, of shoving your largest appendage in the tail pipe, (for you 1eye it would probably be your thumb) if it feels smooth,and comes out a cardboard color, you're probably going to have a ph level around 7.2-7.6 which is Ideal. If it comes out black, and feels rough it's going to have a ph of 8.0 or higher, which basically means you're ****ed. Good luck, let me know if you'd like to borrow one of my longer appendages.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

Oh it's running just great . The ph is perfect, the part is replaced, and no matter what thread I start it seems to go 3+ pages in less than a day. Good to see you all feed in so well to all my posts and remember everything I've ever said. I've left a lasting impression on all of you isn't it great.


----------



## DarKHorN

************************ Just thinkin out loud.


----------



## a_bow_nut

DarKHorN said:


> ****************. Just thinkin out loud.


Nah that can't be it.Look at he is single handedly saving the elk herd in this state.We should all bow down in the greatness that is the 1I.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

Oh DarkHorn, how little I care what you think. I guess now I don't have to listen to it either since you have been banned.


----------



## martymcfly73

What was the ph?


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

All of your problems with me are simply because my views don't match yours, and you have a problem I won't accept them. I oppose a lot of people's opinions, I don't care about the poking fun , stupid comments, and childish tactics of some of the members. It's not something that's bothering me, rediculous comments won't change my opinions to meet yours.


----------



## martymcfly73

#1DEER 1-I said:


> All of your problems with me are simply because my views don't match yours, and you have a problem I won't accept them. I oppose a lot of people's opinions, I don't care about the poking fun , stupid comments, and childish tactics of some of the members. It's not something that's bothering me, rediculous comments won't change my opinions to meet yours.


Huh???


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

Everyone feels the need to not look at the topic but at the author simply because it's me, and the thread snowballs from there. Your a big part of it you should know.


----------



## DallanC

I had a hard to turn over truck... always thought it was the battery and kept replacing them. In the end, I found out the starter bushings were going out and it took more and more power to turn it over. As I kept upping the batteries, it did help... but once the starter completely failed and I replaced it with a new one, it was AMAZING how fast that new one turned over. LoL


-DallanC


----------



## Springville Shooter

#1DEER 1-I said:


> All of your problems with me are simply because my views don't match yours, and you have a problem I won't accept them. I oppose a lot of people's opinions, I don't care about the poking fun , stupid comments, and childish tactics of some of the members. It's not something that's bothering me, rediculous comments won't change my opinions to meet yours.


Apparently the truck is not the only thing with a PH problem......sheesh.------SS


----------



## Dunkem

fixed blade XC-3 said:


> You can also check the ph level in the radiator, by checking the abrasion resistance in the tailpipe. You can do this by getting an abrasion tester from the local autoparts store. Or you can do a more primitive method, of shoving your largest appendage in the tail pipe, (for you 1eye it would probably be your thumb) if it feels smooth,and comes out a cardboard color, you're probably going to have a ph level around 7.2-7.6 which is Ideal. If it comes out black, and feels rough it's going to have a ph of 8.0 or higher, which basically means you're ****ed. Good luck, let me know if you'd like to borrow one of my longer appendages.


Wow dont do that test when the tailpipe is hot,I have a new tatoo:shock:


----------



## Badger

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Everyone feels the need to not look at the topic but at the author simply because it's me, and the thread snowballs from there. Your a big part of it you should know.


1I, I don't think it is your broad sense of knowledge or ability to bring up a great conversation that makes your threads go on for pages. Have you actually read what you write? It just makes me think, Is this guy insane? Did he forget to take his crazy pills? Does he live in his parents basement and wear a tinfoil hat? Some of your questions and thoughts are rediculous and make no sense. If you did a little more research you might actually have valid discussions. People feel like they need to help you out like they are helping a neighbor kid. But most of these guys are getting tired of your rhetoric. You like to be on the opposite side of arguments. Thats fine, you like contention but try to make sense. Most guys don't mind a little dissagreement but we also don't want to feel like we are arguing with a lunatic. Take that **** tinfoil hat off you head and get in the real world.


----------



## Riverrat77

*RIDICULOUS.... idiots. :mrgreen:


----------

